# Brauche .wav-datein



## StrikeTom (13. Aug 2010)

Hallo leute,
ich "versuche" gerade ein Text To Speach programm zu erstellen.
Allerding finde ich keine guten datein. Also a-z. Doch die sollten ja
nicht wie beim bustabieren klingen sondern wie ein wort.
Ich hab mich schon halb todgegooglet:rtfm::rtfm::rtfm::nichts;(

Hat jemand solche datein, die er mir geben könnte?
Danke im voraus


----------



## HoaX (13. Aug 2010)

Wenn das so einfach wäre ... nimm doch einfach ein Mikrofon und nimm dich selbst auf, sin doch nur 26 Buchstaben


----------



## Friedhelm (13. Aug 2010)

Keine Ahung ob es Dir weiter hilft... aber ich habe kurz gegoogled und das gefunden:

FreeTTS 1.2 - A speech synthesizer written entirely in the Java(TM) programming language

Wenn Du damit fertig bist, hast Du vielleicht noch lust eine Spracherkennung zu integrieren:
Sphinx-4 - A speech recognizer written entirely in the Java(TM) programming language


----------



## StrikeTom (13. Aug 2010)

> Wenn das so einfach wäre ... nimm doch einfach ein Mikrofon und nimm dich selbst auf, sin doch nur 26 Buchstaben


Schon versucht, das geht nicht wirklich gut
Ich kanns ja noch mal versuchen
Weiß jemand, wie ich meine stimme (per programm) verändern kann?
Danke


----------



## Friedhelm (13. Aug 2010)

Also in diesem Beitrag:
Java: Text to Speech engines overview - Stack Overflow

Berichten einige Leute über gute Erfahrungen mit dem FreeTTS.


----------



## Friedhelm (13. Aug 2010)

StrikeTom hat gesagt.:


> Weiß jemand, wie ich meine stimme (per programm) verändern kann?
> Danke



Du meinst einen Effekt drüberrechnen? (Hall, Delay, Distrotion, ...)


----------



## StrikeTom (13. Aug 2010)

> Keine Ahung ob es Dir weiter hilft... aber ich habe kurz gegoogled und das gefunden:


Eigendlich möchte ich es delbst machen, aber wenn es garkein ausweg mehr gibt, dann
versuche ich es damit


> Wenn Du damit fertig bist, hast Du vielleicht noch lust eine Spracherkennung zu integrieren:


Ich will am ende beides machen
Danke


----------



## StrikeTom (13. Aug 2010)

Frage zu text to speach und speach to text:
Geht das auch deutsch?(habs noch nicht angeguckt, aber so im voraus ist das gut zu wissen)


----------



## StrikeTom (13. Aug 2010)

> Du meinst einen Effekt drüberrechnen?


Genau(Computerstimme oder so)


----------



## ARadauer (13. Aug 2010)

> Schon versucht, das geht nicht wirklich gut


Was hast du erwartet? Glaubst du wirklich unsere Sparche besteht aus 26 Buchstaben? Das ist doch nur unsere Schrift! Unsere Sprache besteht aus ein paar hundert Lauten..


----------



## Friedhelm (13. Aug 2010)

StrikeTom hat gesagt.:


> Genau(Computerstimme oder so)




Audioeffekt für Java gibt es hier:
Allgemeine Nachrichtentechnik :: Digitale Audio Effekte in Java

Die Sourcen dazu hier:
Allgemeine Nachrichtentechnik :: Download der Audio Effekt Applets

Wie ich gesehen habe alles OpenSource.


Da gibts bestimmt noch mehr wenn man ein paar Mal in Google sucht. Aber das habe ich als erstes gefunden.
Ich denke wenn man sich mal die TTS Sourcen ansieht und sich die Samples anhört weiß man schon was man tun muss um das Ergebnis zu erhalten was man möchte. Anonsten fragt man mal bei den Machern des TTS nach wie man das am besten macht was man möchte.


----------



## StrikeTom (15. Aug 2010)

> Unsere Sprache besteht aus ein paar hundert Lauten..


Ich weiß


----------

